

Google quietly kills its once-hyped Nexus One phone - radley
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/mobile/07/19/nexus.one.discontinued/index.html?hpt=T2

======
rufugee
I only hope this means a Nexus Two is coming soon. Having a completely open
Android phone on the market that won't brick when you try to update its OS is
important.

~~~
wmf
Nexus Two is coming, but it will only be available in retail and the retail
version will probably be subsidized. It should still be fairly vanilla and
open, though.

~~~
YooLi
Do you have any references that led you to believe an N2 would continue to be
vanilla and open? I am interested in a vanilla, open device. I don't want to
have to root my phone.

~~~
wmf
My impression is that Google thinks that the Nexus One was successful; it's
just the direct sales model that failed. Also, they have to have ADP4 (maybe
running Gingerbread) for developers, but it doesn't make sense to develop a
phone _only_ for developers; I expect they'll sell the same phone under a
different name through T-Mobile.

